# Refueling warp drives



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anyone on here know about whats inside those coffins they use for re-fueling warp drives? I read about the process on "Stars of Damocles" and it sounds horrible!!!! What is inside the casket?!


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lots and lots...of FRUIT CAKE! Okay no, I'm probably guessing either some time of energy that's psychically charged, dead bodies or ust normal fuel that they use in the 41st millenium.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

considering how the imperium works i'm guessing probably unsanctioned psykers


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeez, guess no one knows  the description is pretty horrific on "Stars of Damocles". It involves people with their flesh falling off piece by piece...


----------



## Tycho's Elite (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree with lawrence96 that psykers are used but maybe only dead powerful ones.


----------

